# New York City (6/23 - 6/27)



## regatta333 (May 18, 2014)

Looking for four nights (Monday - Friday).  Please PM me if you have anything.


----------



## herillc (May 20, 2014)

regatta333 said:


> Looking for four nights (Monday - Friday).  Please PM me if you have anything.



sent you a PM!


----------



## regatta333 (May 21, 2014)

Still looking.


----------



## regatta333 (May 31, 2014)

Got my rental request fulfilled by another TUG member.  Thank you.


----------

